# Greetings from Georgia (USA, that is)



## Dream Flyer (Feb 22, 2009)

Good Morning -
I'm new here. 
I wish I could say I was a pilot but that's not quite true. I "learned" to fly 20 years ago in a Piper J-5....but, it crashed before I soloed. (long story - the pilot didn't have it tied down properly, had the throttle open too wide when she propped the motor....the pilotless aircraft moved forward, she ducked the blade and tried to climb aboard but it gained speed and she fell away...before getting airborne it ran into a fence)
I do enjoy the dream of being a pilot, however. When the opportunity presents itself I visit museums and go up with others. Have also had the good fortune to have been able to ride in a C-47, B-25 and two B-17s (plus a 1928 Travel Air 4000).
I'm very interested in the WWII air war in Europe as well as history in general. I am an avid reader and author.
I fear I may ask far more questions than I will be able to provide answers/help for others. 
My thanks to the originators, moderators and the contributors to this website. You people are providing a great service to the advancement of our collective knowledge.


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 22, 2009)

Welcome Dream Flyer!


----------



## seesul (Feb 22, 2009)

Welcome to the forum and greeting from Czech Republic8)


----------



## Airframes (Feb 22, 2009)

Hello Dream Flyer, and welcome from England. Pour yourself a pint and join the fun.


----------



## rochie (Feb 22, 2009)

hello and welcome


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 22, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## ccheese (Feb 22, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, Dream Flyer. You sound like a person who has been
around awhile. May I ask your age ?? I hope you stay here for while too...

Charles


----------



## Dream Flyer (Feb 22, 2009)

ccheese 
"....been around for awhile." That's delicately put. How about "not quite 60"? 
In other activities where modern stuff competes with the "old" I've been known to show up with some "old" and sometimes "very old"....and remark "...anything designed after WWI can't be trusted." All in fun, of course. But, when someone with a modern state of the art loses to someone using something from the 1890's....well, it's all part of the fun. As for aircraft....I know nothing about the new stuff; and don't really care about them.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 22, 2009)

Welcome and greetings from Poland.


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 22, 2009)

Spend some time searching our Forum, read some posts and look for some answers to questions that nag at the rear of ur medulla oblomgata... Theres alot of info here....

Take ur time and assimilate, get to know the folks and Mods... This is a very active site where there is daily conversation....

And welcome....


----------



## seesul (Feb 22, 2009)

Aha, I just got an e-mail from Dream Flyer...he´s a friend of mine Hugh.
We got in touch 1 year ago on another forum and stood in touch thru e-mails.
If I am not wrong, your father served as a a/c gunner during WW, right Hugh?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 22, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Dream Flyer (Feb 22, 2009)

Hello Roman,
My father was in the Signal Corps, attached to the 8th Air Service Command. His last duty station was as Signal Supply Officer at BADA (Base Air Depo Area - Burtonwood). He was responsible for the procurement, storage and issue of all Signal supplies and equipment for the AAF in the ETO.
This is an excellent website. I've been doing a lot of reading.
Thanks for recommending it.
Hugh


----------



## seesul (Feb 22, 2009)

You´re welcome Hugh!
Glad you like it here.


----------



## Captain Dunsel (Feb 22, 2009)

Greetings, Hugh!

You anywhere near Robbins or Dobbins AF Bases? I visited both several times in the late 80's.

CD


----------



## Dream Flyer (Feb 22, 2009)

About 50 miles from Robbins AFB. Excellent air museum there by the way.


----------



## davparlr (Feb 22, 2009)

Welcome aboard from another aged one.


----------



## Captain Dunsel (Feb 23, 2009)

I agree, the museum outside of Robbins is a little-known pearl. Don't be surprised if you get some requests from us for pictures when you next visit there!



CD


----------



## Dream Flyer (Feb 23, 2009)

I'll be glad to oblige. I "need" another excuse for visiting again!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi again Hugh. Just noticed your father was at BAD Burtonwood for a time. I did some paintings for the last 'all ranks' club there, around 1988, before the last remnants of the biggest air base in Europe were closed forever.I recently found a couple of pics of the paintings; I can e-mail copies if they are of any interest to you? You might already be aware, but there is a Burtonwood Association, in the UK and the 'States, and at least 2 books on the place.
Terry.


----------



## Dream Flyer (Feb 23, 2009)

Terry,
Just sent you an email. Thank you!

Hugh


----------



## Njaco (Feb 23, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## Geedee (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi Hugh and welcome to the site.


----------



## Parmigiano (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi DF/Hugh, 
my 2 cents too in welcoming you
I'm from Italy but family lives in Georgia (less than 10 miles from Dobbins AFB)

PM me next time you plan to visit Dobbins, if I am over there we could annihilate a booze together


----------



## seesul (Feb 24, 2009)

Dream Flyer said:


> Terry,
> Just sent you an email. Thank you!
> 
> Hugh



Hugh,

just for your information- I´m also in touch with Terry and if God and Terry´s wife allows it he should visit me this year also with another forum member- Rochie.
They want to attend our 65th anniversary commemoration of the air battle mentioned in my siggy.
The world is small8)


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 24, 2009)

G'day Hugh...welcome from down under mate!


----------



## Dream Flyer (Feb 24, 2009)

I certainly do feel welcomed here. My thanks to you all. (or as Southerners say "y'all" )
Parmigiano - Dobbins is near Atlanta - - that's a long way (and it is Atlanta, which I avoid for years at a time). Robins AFB is about 50 miles away. Home of a very nice museum. Next time you're visiting in GA drive down I-75 for an hour or so; it's worth the effort.
Roman - I've come to the conclusion that there isn't anyone you don't know. It IS a small world.


----------



## seesul (Feb 24, 2009)

Dream Flyer said:


> Roman - I've come to the conclusion that there isn't anyone you don't know. It IS a small world.



 I got a lot of good friend in USA and Europe, but I got to know some of them here.
This is the best forum I know...


----------



## RabidAlien (Feb 24, 2009)

Greetz! I grew up waaaaaaaaaay down -75, my Dad was stationed at Moody for 7 years and retired from there in '91(ish). Graddyated HS from Lowndes High (we had, and still have IIRC, the best marching band in the state, and one of the best in the nation). Welcome aboard!


----------

